# sagging ceiling



## Just Jack (Mar 17, 2006)

after purchasing our house, several years since, we notice that the ceilings are sagging.  The joist are 24 inches.  I dont know the thickness of the sheet rock.  It appears that the sheet rock was not secured to the joist but on every other one allowing it to sag over the years.  I can't push the ceiling up with my hands, it will not budge.  Maybe a jack of some type would but I am afraid that the sheet rock will crack extensively and I dont know where I would get such a devise to force it up.  then if I did, would it hold in place after screwing or nailing it.  What is the best way to repair without tearing out the existing sheet rock?


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 18, 2006)

Without tearing out the sheetrock .....?
Mabey if you were to wet it from the top side with a spray bottle, This may work but you would need to Either rent a lift or improvise one with some plywood and some studs.
The problem with that is you cant get to where you need to fasten the sheet.
Sheetrock kind of settles in over the years and is tough to move around once it bulges.
Try anything before you tear it out and tell us how you make out.

You cant make it worse. 
InspectorD


----------



## Square Eye (Mar 18, 2006)

inspectorD said:
			
		

> You cant make it worse.
> InspectorD



?

Unless you wet it from the top and it falls on someone's head. 

I've seen a bunch'a different "cover-ups" to try to mask this problem. My own home has 2-3 layers of drywall in 3 rooms. Why they added the weight I'll never know. I do NOT recommend that! In other houses I've seen texture so thick that it started falling off in large chunks in the kitchen. 1x strips and another layer of drywall. Plywood and then another layer of drywall. 

The best way to fix this is replacement.

Sorry, 
Tom in KY, Wood, metal, roofing and drywall mangler.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 18, 2006)

Yea I know if you wet it it will come down. 
However if you wet it in small doses it actually becomes plyable. This is how we do barrel vault ceilings. 

I totally agree you should just replace this and be happier with the end results. When you remove the ceilings you can put straping up(3/4)inch boards 16 inches o/c. Then you dont have this issue any longer.
If you don't like taping corners just install some moulding or crown at the ceiling and wall connections.
More bang for the buck when you sell.

No more band aid fixs....

InspectorD


----------

